

Show HN: Personalized Food with Analytics - manojdv
http://www.fuel.build/#

======
dhgisme
This looks like a great concept. I would recommend changing the main photo to
look a little more yummy and appetizing.

A couple of questions: \- Who develops the meals? \- How do you determine
someone's nutrient needs? \- Where is the food prepared and by whom? \- Do you
plan to sync with any wearables?

~~~
csentropy
The meals are made in our own kitchen. The nutrient needs are determined by
taking into account your current height and weight, ideal body weight and your
goal (for ex, gain 30 pounds of lean muscle vs lose 10 pounds) and your
activity needs (active lifestyle, serious fitness enthusiast,
athlete/bodybuilder etc). The food is prepared by certified chefs and under
stringent quality standards, all ingredients are sourced from approved and
certified purveyors. No integration with wearables at this time but possibly
in the future if there is enough demand for it.

